# He was one of a kind



## michaelr (Aug 5, 2010)

We lost Duke this morning. He had been going downhill since he turned 12 in May, went off a cliff over night, and told me this morning that he didn't want to go on. He was from American show lines, beautiful, fearless, and always calm.

The day we went to pick him out at 6 weeks we rang the breeder's bell and and heard the expected deep barks at the door. The door opened and there stood his mother and grandmother, announcing our presence, and between them stood dark green boy yipping along with the pair of them. We immediately said we wanted him. The breeder's first words were "You sure? You know, he's gonna be a little plush...." An understatement. We said "quite sure." We took him home at 8 weeks to a 2 story house and I had to go upstairs almost immediately. Turned around to go back down and there he was there at the top of the steps. Figured if he was brave enough to climb up right away. he might be willing to try going back down, so I left him there. Sure enough, here he comes, cautiously as far as the landing where the stairs turn and then 2 flying leaps to do the last 5 steps. Nothing fazed Duke. Ever.

He was beautiful, with his dark mask, long coat, and majestically fluffy tail. I doubt if a week went by in his 12+ years with us that half dozen people at one point or another during the week would stop, comment on his looks, and ask if they could pet him. And he knew he was handsome. He had the show ring lope down cold.

And he was a sweetheart, which was what we hoped for when we went with a show line breeder. He never showed it to anyone but his people, but he loved attention, even from strangers. He would ignore the petting until they started to leave and then he would suddenly play jump in their direction and give a "Wait. Don't stop." bark. At the park, every once in a great while another off leash dog would get aggressive and he would either ignore them if he could or fight in a defensive posture. When talking about him, I used to ask people if they knew the old Disney short film called "Ferdinand the Bull." If they knew what I was talking about, I would tell them that Duke was the German Shepherd version of Ferdinand. A lover, not a fighter. A temprament like that may not be ideal for a shepherd, but it was for us.

The pictures are of him the week we brought him home and of Duke in his prime at the park, the way I'll always remember him.
















I'm going to miss that dog. He was one of a kind.


----------



## MeishasMom (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a handsome fella.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Beautiful memories thx for sharing


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

One of a kind. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Crazy shep (9 mo ago)

He was a beautiful dog, sounds like you made each other's lives better. That's all we can hope for really.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

What a gorgeous boy! So sorry for your loss! 😥


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Yes he was handsome! Very sorry about your loss.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

It's hard when we lose the sweethearts. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am so sorry, such an emptiness to bear. Duke was beautiful. Thank you for sharing your memories.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Sorry for your loss. Sounds like you had a wonderful companion...and very handsome too.


----------



## Atlas Shrugged (5 mo ago)

Im so sorry for your loss, these guys leave a massive hole in our hearts.
Sounds like he was very lucky to have you and beautiful boy.

Take care.


----------



## techinstructor (Nov 15, 2014)

What a sweetheart! So sorry for your loss. Cherish the memories!


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m so sorry for your loss. Duke sounds like he was such a sweet boy - love the Ferdinand analogy.


----------



## SimonsMom (8 mo ago)

What a beautiful summary about Duke! Ferdinand is a wonderful analogy. I am so sorry.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

We sure know what it is like living with such a gorgeous dog. They literally stop traffic, donxt they. 
"Run strong, run well, enjoy your reward above. We'll be there to play with you again someday."


----------



## DogsRPeople2 (Feb 16, 2021)

michaelr said:


> We lost Duke this morning. He had been going downhill since he turned 12 in May, went off a cliff over night, and told me this morning that he didn't want to go on. He was from American show lines, beautiful, fearless, and always
> So very sorry Duke had to go. Hes still with you in spirit.


----------



## DogsRPeople2 (Feb 16, 2021)

So very sorry you lost beautiful Duke. He is with you still in spirit.


----------

